# User Ranks - Your input



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey Guy's

We are about to change the user ranking system as you can see its new member, active, well known member now. But would like your input on the names here is what we had previously:


Stranger
Learning How To Roll
Able To Roll A Joint
Marijuana Toker
Ganja Smoker
Pot Head
420 TIME
Stoner
Teaching How To Roll
Veteran Smoker
Mr.Ganja
Super Stoner
Marijuana EXPERT
Ganja God
Let me know your thoughts or any other interesting names.


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2014)

since we can specify if were man or women i know a lot of females wanted miss ganja


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> since we can specify if were man or women i know a lot of females wanted miss ganja


 i agree with sunni, i'm obviously not a women, but i've seen more then a few women on here asking if they can have a female title..


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i agree with sunni, i'm obviously not a women, but i've seen more then a few women on here asking if they can have a female title..


yeah its been a request consistent for many years


----------



## vostok (Apr 10, 2014)

Many posts dealing with noobies these last months have had some very wrong(IMHO) replies to dire growing situations, that have been accepted by the new member just because of the repliers high post count.
guys: HIGH POST COUNT DON'T MEAN THE MEMBER HAS ANY EXPERIENCE.

a high post count on any website is just that ...a high post count, grooming the members ego
by issuing the member who posts high on a site, right or wrong info is ...WRONG.

Let the membership speak, let the membership issue, any rankings not the admin's, by way (perhaps) of accumulated 'trophies'
get enough trophies then you get to " ..." level
currently new smart members are getting around shitty advice on this and other sites by posting their posts on 2-3 sites at once, and acting on the most acceptable and early advice 

thank you
"V"


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 10, 2014)

kinda have to agree with vostok. why not just have a blue or pink border around a users avatar or something? prob too complicated eh???


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

vostok said:


> Many posts dealing with noobies these last months have had some very wrong(IMHO) replies to dire growing situations, that have been accepted by the new member just because of the repliers high post count.
> guys: HIGH POST COUNT DON'T MEAN THE MEMBER HAS ANY EXPERIENCE.
> 
> a high post count on any website is just that ...a high post count, grooming the members ego
> ...


I see this as having problems too. I mean if ppl. really like you you'll have more rep or rank or whatever too. Doesn't mean you are a good grower..it just means you are charismatic.


Or you can have ppl like uncle ben who does know a ton about growing but can be a huge jerk at times. Who is gonna give rank to that? But does that make his advice any less sound? No. but nobody likes a mean teacher either.


bottom line, anyone who takes advice right off without doing their own research deserves to fail a bit...not trying to be a jerk here. It is what it is. It's an online forum.

this thread is all about activity and post count. Nothing more in my opinion. Those who rely on "rep" in the online world are lost.

edit: but I agree, there is often a ton of bad advice online. It's hard to keep cool too when I read it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> bottom line, anyone who takes advice right off without doing their own research deserves to fail a bit...not trying to be a jerk here. It is what it is. It's an online forum.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2014)

wtf happend to this site this new style sux donkey nutts


----------



## vostok (Apr 10, 2014)

I go to ''LIKE"" Joe and I get a banner ...am I banned again...?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 10, 2014)

Having umpteen thousand posts should in no way make you an expert. In line with vodstocks post, I say keep the ranks growing neutral. Mine used to be expert, but I'm in no way an expert.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 10, 2014)

Can you make mine say Marijuana Marauder? 

If not I think the old ranks were fine and everybody was use to them. Adding some female notation is a good idea though.


----------



## TryN (Apr 11, 2014)

admin said:


> Hey Guy's
> 
> We are about to change the user ranking system as you can see its new member, active, well known member now. But would like your input on the names here is what we had previously:
> 
> ...


I see new member, member, active member, well known member ... Personally, I liked the old ranking much much more ... Is it possible to come back or is it gone forever?


----------



## ru4r34l (Apr 11, 2014)

I see many _*smoker*_ type labels, how about giving some love to us _*vapor lovers*_.

regards,


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2014)

TryN said:


> I see new member, member, active member, well known member ... Personally, I liked the old ranking much much more ... Is it possible to come back or is it gone forever?


LOL i dont think you read his posts...
it said were ABOUT TO CHANGE the ranking system.

did ya put on your bifocals tryn?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2014)

doesn't really matter, after 2 months go by we'll be used to anything as long as there is a chart that explains how the label is determined. female tag should be available for those who want it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 11, 2014)

This should be the ultimate rank: Weed Nerd.


----------



## Admin (Apr 11, 2014)

The user titles are based on trophy points rather then post counts 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TryN (Apr 11, 2014)

ru4r34l said:


> I see many _*smoker*_ type labels, how about giving some love to us _*vapor lovers*_.
> 
> regards,


Great idea!


----------



## TryN (Apr 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> LOL i dont think you read his posts...
> it said were ABOUT TO CHANGE the ranking system.
> 
> did ya put on your bifocals tryn?


Lmao! I am working on that actually! Lol


----------



## vostok (Apr 11, 2014)

not to be awkward, perhaps a notion that one can opt out, ie, non of the above, rather a Plant be?
Germing
Vegging
Budding
Harvested
Curing 
for member, member, active member, well known member


----------



## BxHaZe87 (Apr 12, 2014)

keep the names the same as before..


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 12, 2014)

BxHaZe87 said:


> keep the names the same as before..


easiest way to keep ppl. from complaining.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 12, 2014)

Is there a link to the Trophy system?
Or just a basic explanation?


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 12, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Is there a link to the Trophy system?
> Or just a basic explanation?


it's in this thread somewhere man. . admin put the user ranking system up I think on the first page

edit: woops wrong thread...gimme a minute


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 12, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> it's in this thread somewhere man. . admin put the user ranking system up I think on the first page
> 
> edit: woops wrong thread...gimme a minute


LOL, I looked but couldnt find it.
I know Sunni posted it or told us how to use it somewhere...


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 12, 2014)

k here ya go n&n https://www.rollitup.org/help/trophies


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 12, 2014)

admin said:


> Hey Guy's
> 
> We are about to change the user ranking system as you can see its new member, active, well known member now. But would like your input on the names here is what we had previously:
> 
> ...


-unknown user (0-50 posts)
-stranger (51-200 posts)
-beginner (201-500 posts)
-novice smoker (501-1,000 posts)
-advanced smoker (1,001-2,000 posts)
-expert smoker (2,001-4,000+ posts)


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 12, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> k here ya go n&n https://www.rollitup.org/help/trophies


I see what you mean but nothing clickable in there.

I'd almost have to agree with Pada in a way.
It was fun at first but it gets old after so many posts.

The old system worked fine as well.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 12, 2014)

I always thought ganja god was a bit pretentious


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 12, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I always thought ganja god was a bit pretentious


Ja, for a new user to totally trust that title would end up in disarray.


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 15, 2014)

vostok said:


> not to be awkward, perhaps a notion that one can opt out, ie, non of the above, rather a Plant be?
> Germing
> Vegging
> Budding
> ...


I like this idea.
0-100 ..............Germinating
101-419 ..........Growing
420-1000........ Flowering
1001-2000 ......Drying
2000-4190 ......Curing
4200-10000 ....Cured
10001 + ..........Ash
It applies to smokers, and is not gender specific.


----------



## vostok (Apr 15, 2014)

Ash ...lol "WE" could do a poll on this ....lol


Not ash ...perhaps Roach ....lol with a little avatar on our avatar ...lolololol !!


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 15, 2014)

Heh.. I smoke my roach up. It gets so small, I burn my fingers, then let it turn to ash.
Besides .. bongs and pipes only leave ash.
I like the avatar idea, too. A little icon next to the status would be sweet.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 20, 2014)

So.... what did you think of our input?


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 20, 2014)

New users during summer months should be given the title "Summerfag" 
This would serve as an adequate early warning system that goofiness and stupidity are soon to follow.


----------

